# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Pitsos] Παρακαμψη ρολογιου κουζινας

## wertyu5555

Γεια σας, εχω μια κουζινα Pitsos και το ρολοι ποτε αναβει ποτε σβηνει με αποτελεσμα να μην δουλευει ο φουρνος. Θα ηθελα να το παρακαμψω , αφου μου ειναι και αχρηστο. Σας στελνω τις φωτογραφιες απο τι συνδεσμολογια του ρολογιου, μπορει καποιος να μου πει ποια να κοψω και ποια θα ενωσω μεταξυ τους;
Ευχαριστω
kouzina 1.jpgkouzina 2.jpg

----------


## tipos

Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία έχει επάνω και αριστερά ένα μωβ και ένα μαύρο. Αυτά τα δύο ένωσε και θα δουλέψει.

----------


## Papas00zas

Άλλαξε τον μαύρο πυκνωτή και θα στρώσει,δεν είναι τίποτα.

----------


## greekengineer

εξαρτηματα ηλεκτρονικα στην Ελλαδα που θα μπορουσε καποιος να προμηθευτει?

----------


## wertyu5555

> Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία έχει επάνω και αριστερά ένα μωβ και ένα μαύρο. Αυτά τα δύο ένωσε και θα δουλέψει.


Καλημέρα. Τα ενωσα.Το ρολοι συνεχιζει να δουλευει αλλα δεν χρειαζεται να το ρυθμισω για να αναψει ο φουρνος. Μολις ομως εσβησε το ρολοι σταματησε παλι να δουλευει ο φουρνος και ο ανεμιστηρας....

----------


## tipos

Άρα δεν είναι το πρόβλημα στο ρολόι. Δες από που ξεκινάει η παροχή ρεύματος του φούρνου από την κλεμα παροχής μέχρι τον επιλογέα μήπως και έχει κάποια χαλαρή ή καμένη επαφή. Εφόσον όλα τα καλώδια και ο επιλογέας φούρνου δεν έχουν κάποιο κάψιμο ή χαλαρωμα μετά θα δεις αν υπάρχει θερμικό ασφαλείας.
Όταν λέμε σταματά ο ανεμιστήρας εννοείς τόν ανεμιστήρας του αεροθερμου ή τον ανεμιστήρα που βρίσκεται πάνω και έξω από τον φούρνο;
Αν μπορείς ανεβάσε φωτογραφία από το πάνω μέρος της κουζίνας με ανοιχτό καπάκι

----------


## wertyu5555

> Άρα δεν είναι το πρόβλημα στο ρολόι. Δες από που ξεκινάει η παροχή ρεύματος του φούρνου από την κλεμα παροχής μέχρι τον επιλογέα μήπως και έχει κάποια χαλαρή ή καμένη επαφή. Εφόσον όλα τα καλώδια και ο επιλογέας φούρνου δεν έχουν κάποιο κάψιμο ή χαλαρωμα μετά θα δεις αν υπάρχει θερμικό ασφαλείας.
> Όταν λέμε σταματά ο ανεμιστήρας εννοείς τόν ανεμιστήρας του αεροθερμου ή τον ανεμιστήρα που βρίσκεται πάνω και έξω από τον φούρνο;
> Αν μπορείς ανεβάσε φωτογραφία από το πάνω μέρος της κουζίνας με ανοιχτό καπάκι


Οκ ανεβαζω φωτο
IMG_20190325_125449.jpgIMG_20190325_125457.jpgIMG_20190325_125514.jpgIMG_20190325_125519.jpg
και η ενωση που μου ειπες να κανω IMG_20190325_125528.jpg

Να αναφερω παλι οτι μετα την ενωση το ρολοι εχει ρευμα και επηρεαζει το φουρνο αφου οταν σβηνει το ρολοι μου σβηνει παλι το φουρνο. Ανεμιστηρα εννοουσα , τον ανεμιστηρα του αερα που εχει ο φουρνος μαζι με τις αντιστασεις. Αυτο που μου φαινεται ειναι οτι δεν εχει γινει παρακαμψη του ρολογιου για να δουλευει ο φουρνος ανεξαρτητα απο το ρολοι

----------


## tipos

Το ρολόι το παρεκαμψες σωστά. Το γεγονός ότι σβήνει το ρολόι μαζί με τον φούρνο είναι λογικό μιας και έχουν ίδια παροχή.
Κανονικά όταν ανάβει ο φούρνος μετά από λίγα λεπτά πρέπει να πάρει μπρος ο ανεμιστήρας της φωτογραφίας. Αν δεν πάρει μπρος τότε αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα σου. Όταν δεν ξεκινάει ο ανεμιστήρας τότε ενεργοποιείται το θερμικό ασφαλείας και σβήνει ο φούρνος και το ρολόι.
Άναψε τον φούρνο και δες αν  ξεκινάει ο ανεμιστήρας μετά από 5-10 λεπτά.

----------


## wertyu5555

δυστυχως απο την ωρα που σου εστειλα το μηνυμα το ρολοι ειναι νεκρο-σβηστο οποτε ο φουρνος δεν αναβει, αλλα πριν λειτουργουσε κανονικα και ο ανεμιστηρας-αερας φουρνου.

----------


## tipos

Όπως ανέφερα και προηγουμένως το πρόβλημα είναι πρόβλημα στην παροχή του φούρνου.
Πίσω από τον ανεμιστήρα έχει ένα θερμικό με δύο καλώδια,ένα μαύρο και ένα κόκκινο με άσπρη ρίγα. Γεφυρωνεις τα δύο καλώδια χωρίς να τα κόψεις βάζοντας τον ένα ακροδέκτη μέσα στον άλλο. Αν δουλέψει τότε ή έχει βλάβη στο θερμικό ή δεν δουλεύει ο ανεμιστήρας για να αποβάλει την θερμοκρασία με αποτέλεσμα να κόβει το θερμικό.
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΜΕΝΗ ΑΣΦΆΛΕΙΑ

----------


## wertyu5555

Σε ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον δου. Θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω ενα τελευταιο. Γιατι οταν δε δουλευε ο φουρνος εσβηνε και αναβε το ρολοι, μπορει για 5 λεπτα, μπορει για μιση ωρα, κανοντας εναν ηχο σαν "ντιν";

----------


## tipos

Όταν κόβεται η παροχή ρεύματος σβήνει και ο φούρνος και το ρολόι. Μόλις επανέλθει η παροχή θα δουλέψει το ρολόι από πλευράς ώρας αλλά δεν θα δουλέψει ο φούρνος λόγο ότι έχει αποσυντονιστει το ρολόι.
Από την στιγμή που γεφυρωσες το ρολόι δεν μας ενδιαφέρει αν αναβοσβηνει γιατί απλά δεν ελέγχει τον φούρνο.
Αυτό που πρέπει να γίνει είναι έλεγχος της τροφοδοσίας ρεύματος από την παροχή στο πίσω μέρος της κουζίνας ως τον επιλογέα του φούρνου. Στην διαδρομή από την παροχή μέχρι τον επιλογέα μεσολαβεί το θερμικό ασφαλείας. Κανονικά ο έλεγχος γίνεται με πολύμετρο το οποίο δεν ξέρω αν έχεις και αν γνωρίζεις να το δουλέψεις. Για αυτό το λόγο σου έχω δώσει απλούς τρόπους επισκευής μέχρι στιγμής. Αν και αυτό δεν πετύχει θα πρέπει να πάμε παρακάτω με πιο τεχνικούς όρους.
Ερώτηση! Μήπως η κουζίνα είναι με τριφασικό ρεύμα;
Αν ναι τότε μπορεί να έχει διακοπή φάσης και να μην έχει βλάβη η κουζίνα.

----------


## wertyu5555

Δυστυχως δεν ειναι το θερμικο ασφαλειας γιατι δε δουλεψε τελικα ο φουρνος. Τριφασικο ειναι το ρευμα αλλα τα "ματια" της κουζινας λειτουργουν κανονικα....περαιτερω διερευνηση με πιο τεχνικους ορους οπως μου ειπες δεν κατεχω οποτε μονοδρομος ειναι να ερθει τεχνικος. σε ευχαριστω παντως για το χρονο που μου διαθεσες.

----------


## tipos

Όταν μια κουζίνα συνδέεται με τριφασικό ρεύμα τότε οι δύο φάσεις πάνε στις εστίες και η μια στο φούρνο.
Είναι πολύ πιθανό να έχεις διακοπή φάσης ή κάψιμο στην κλεμα παροχής της κουζίνας.

----------


## wertyu5555

Πριν λίγο άναψε το ρολόι οπότε δοκίμασα και το φούρνο και δουλεύει, οπότε δεν είναι και το τριφασικό....

----------


## tipos

Και όμως μπορεί να είναι. Όταν έχουμε κακή επαφή ή μερικό κάψιμο τα συμπτώματα είναι όπως τα έχεις περιγράψει.

----------


## wertyu5555

Καλημερα , οποτε τι προτείνεις να κανω;

----------


## tipos

Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να ελέγξεις αν η παροχή ρεύματος πίσω από την κουζίνα είναι εντάξει κάνοντας σύσφιξη στις βίδες που κρατούν τα καλώδια παροχής ή αν υπάρχει κάψιμο στις επαφές της κλεμας. Από κει και πέρα χρειάζεται τεχνικός ώστε να μετρήσει το ρεύμα και να βρει που σταματάει.

----------


## wertyu5555

τελικα βρηκα το καφε καλωδιο που συνδεοταν πανω στην κουζινα ψιλοκαμμενο. Το αλλαξα και ολα δουλευουν τελεια. ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ  :Thumbup:

----------

